
Releasing BadgerDB v1.6.0 - danskeren
https://blog.dgraph.io/post/badger-v1.6.0-release/
======
mrjn
(author of Badger here) Thanks for sharing the link! Really excited about this
release. It contains a bunch of features directly needed to run multi-node,
synchronous replicas of Dgraph. In particular, the StreamWriter API was
written to stream a snapshot of the DB incredibly fast (can write at 1.6
Gbps).

Hope you guys like and use these features! Thanks to Francesc for putting
together the blog and the team for all the work that has gone into Badger.

